# Admiral quote



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys, just got a online quote from admiral. I have been on the speed awareness course back in september just gone, i have declared this on the online quote. I also tried a quote saying that i have 3 points on my licence but the price is still the same. What is the crack with this the speed awareness course has made me a better driver. Why am i getting punished when i dont even have points on my licence?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Granted you don't have points but you still got a telling off from the police so your still a risk in there eyes - that's my view.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

As stated it all comes down to risk.

You will pay more than someone who hasnt got points or been on a speed awareness course. You had to take the course for a reason in their eyes.

Same as having a non fault accident claim puts the price up. I know this bit first hand very well.


----------



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah thats true fair points guys


----------

